# no eagle-usb modem drivers in gentoo sources 2.6.15 [solved]

## -fenice-

Hi there.

I do use a Sagem f@st 800 usb modem to connect my station to the net. Until now, I've been using the eagle-usb which worked nearly fine (I am often forced to reboot the pc several times because of the modem not synchronising).

I read on the eagle-usb website that they develloped a new driver, and that this driver was included in the 2.6.15 kernel. And what? Some days ago, this kernel became stable on gentoo!

But when I go in the Device Drivers-> Usb -> DSL modems, no eagle dsl modem... Here are my choices : 

```

<*> USB DSL modem support                                               

                              < >   Speedtouch USB support (NEW)

                              < >   Conexant AccessRunner USB support (NEW)

                              < >   Other USB DSL modem support (NEW)

```

Instead of (accordinf to the eagle-usb website):

```

[*] USB DSL modem support

                [] Speedtouch USB support (NEW)

                [] Conexant AccessRunner USB support (NEW)

                [] ADI 930 and eagle USB DSL modem

                [] Other USB DSL modem support (NEW)

```

Too bad... Was this drivers removed from the gentoo-sources kernel? Or am I just somehow blind?Last edited by -fenice- on Tue Jan 24, 2006 6:47 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## PaulBredbury

Press "/", search for ADI, and see what its dependencies are - you've probably disabled a dependency, so it isn't shown as an option.

----------

## -fenice-

Thanks : I didn't know this feature... It could help in the future, but nothing... I'm going to check vanilla-sources to see if this driver was really included in 2.6.15 or not...

But even if I find it in vanilla-sources, I'd rather keep my gentoo-sources (I've become attached to the genpatches   :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## -fenice-

I gave a quick look to vanilla-sources and find nothing (even using the search tool)... May be the eagle-usb team announced a little too quickly the intergration of their driver into the 2.6.15 kernel...

----------

## PaulBredbury

It's not built into the kernel, it's an add-on. Links help  :Wink: 

----------

## -fenice-

Exact! I should have read more carefully the docs : I believed that thoses instruction were still for <= 2.6.14 kernels since they were saying that we have to patch the kernel... So still no drivers without applying mm patches : god I hate thoses USB modems!   :Laughing: 

Thanks for all !

----------

## dsd

the driver is included in the kernel as of 2.6.16-rc1 onwards

----------

## -fenice-

Great news! Thanks, I will look forward to this kernel   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jerrykenny

FOUND  IT   !!!    :Very Happy: 

its in 

device drivers

USB support

USB network adapters

Now lets see if it works . . . . .

----------

## totencham

 *jerrykenny wrote:*   

> FOUND  IT   !!!   
> 
> its in 
> 
> device drivers
> ...

 

Does it work? I'd like to switch to the 2.6.16 kernel, but I have no idea, how to start a connection with it. Eagle-usb drivers seems not to work anymore, because of some ueagle stuff... I didn't manage to find any documentation abou it... Do you know any?

----------

## jerrykenny

Sorry, but I'm going through one of my "Debian" phases now . . . . I've wiped my Gentoo partitions . . .

----------

## totencham

 *jerrykenny wrote:*   

> Sorry, but I'm going through one of my "Debian" phases now . . . . I've wiped my Gentoo partitions . . .

 

I found a howto for ueagle in 2.6.16 kernels, but it's in polish  :Sad:  Anyway, maybe it will help somebody (the code itself is in english obviously  :Smile:  ).

----------

## -fenice-

I tried it, but with no result for the moment : I appears that the part included in the kernel is not enough to get the thing working... When I boot, the modem does'nt try to synchronize... I'll keep working on that...

----------

## -fenice-

Nope : I can't get 2.6.16 kernel working : when I boot it, the Init crashes just after setting terminal encoding to utf-8. I checked my kernel configuration concerning encoding in case of, but it the same as my 2.6.15 which works well... I will look at this, but not before a moment.

edit : I found what the problem is and created a new topic concernig this driver... go to https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-456381.html

----------

